# Chicken and rice - diarrhea



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

My 1 year old Pomeranian has yet again gotten diarrhea. It went away from almost a week and now it's starting again. 

I'm thinking about getting him on chicken and rice.. Do you guys think that will help?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

First what are you feeding now? 

A diet of chicken and rice isn't good. While chicken is good rice is not and a diet made up of this wouldn't do any more good.

Have you thought of changing her diet to another kibble?


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

He's been eating puppy chow and that's what he's been eating ever since I got him...

Just 2 weeks ago..he had diarrhea and then it went away.. Now he's got diarrhea again.... 

I did some research and some websites some chicken and rice will help stop his diarrhea.....

Any other suggestions on what I can give him to stop his diarrhea?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you finally taken him to the vet?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog has the poops right now too. I hate it. I switched canidae ALS to their lamb food and now he has watery yellow crap. I gave him chicken and rice all day yesterday and it went away so I went back to his dog food but after his morning meal it came back even worse. Chicken and rice always helps my dog get back on track. I put herbs in the chicken and cook the rice with veggie broth. White rice not brown cuz it's seems easier on his system when it's upset.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

It sounded like you wanted to change over his diet to chicken and rice; which would be bad to keep him on. If you want to feed chicken and rice for the first day or so that would be ok, but I wouldn't do it much longer.

I've seen some where that a pepto Bismol works too, but have never tried it. 

When dogs get older their food needs to change. What brand of food are you feeding? Since he is a year old and an adult I'd look into foods like Innova, Solid gold, Wellness, Timberwolf, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, etc.

Also has he ben checked out by the vet?


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> It sounded like you wanted to change over his diet to chicken and rice; which would be bad to keep him on. If you want to feed chicken and rice for the first day or so that would be ok, but I wouldn't do it much longer.
> 
> I've seen some where that a pepto Bismol works too, but have never tried it.
> 
> ...


Well, I did call my vet last time to see if it was ok for me to give pepto bismol and the vet said no. It's not a good idea and it can be harmful for the dogs but then I looked at many websites and they've suggested pepto bismol as well as some vets. So I'm confused on whether I can or cannot give him any pepto bismol.

I have been giving him pepcid AC from what my vet had told me. They also said that I can give him plain yogurt and I have been doing that. 2 weeks ago, he stopped having diarrhea... Now that I don't give him any yogurt or pepcid ac anymore, he has diarrhea once again.

I have not tried giving him plain rice and plain chicken yet but will do later on when I get home. Any kind of rice is fine? 

Does ground pork work? Or it has to be chicken? 

He's been eating puppy chow ever since I got him and he's only a year old now. I'm thinking about changing his food to Purina one soon.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> Well, I did call my vet last time to see if it was ok for me to give pepto bismol and the vet said no. It's not a good idea and it can be harmful for the dogs but then I looked at many websites and they've suggested pepto bismol as well as some vets. So I'm confused on whether I can or cannot give him any pepto bismol.
> 
> I have been giving him pepcid AC from what my vet had told me. They also said that I can give him plain yogurt and I have been doing that. 2 weeks ago, he stopped having diarrhea... Now that I don't give him any yogurt or pepcid ac anymore, he has diarrhea once again.
> 
> ...


Pork is one of the wost things you can give your dog; so I'd keep Pork out.

I asked what food because when you look at the first ingredient it's corn, second corn, third grain, fourth by product, and fifth is a preservative. Nothing in there is good and they're all fillers. 

I would take him in to have his stool tested and then go from there. Since the yogurt helped I'd keep giving him a little bit just to keep it away. It wont hurt him and is actually good for him as long as he doesn't get to much.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

Pork is horrible for dogs. No pork.

What I would suggest doing is starve your dog for one day, then the next day start him on brown rice and boiled chicken and do this for two days. The next day reintroduce a healthy dog food but mix it with a small bit of chicken and rice, and then on the 4th day you should be fine to go with straight kibble.

Your dog may just have a sensitivity to an ingredient in the food, or it may have to much fat/protein in it for him. Dogs when they get to much fatty foods in there diet are more subseptable to diarrhea. 

If the consistency is water, then I would bring him to the vet as it could be Giardia and he needs to get on an antibiotic for that.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I think I am going to try giving him chicken and rice.

The thing is I don't know how much I should be giving him or it doesn't matter?

Can I also mix yogurt with his chicken and rice too?

He weighs 6lbs.... 

If anyone has any idea, please let me know.

What other meat can I give him or I can only give him chicken?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> Well, I think I am going to try giving him chicken and rice.
> 
> The thing is I don't know how much I should be giving him or it doesn't matter?
> 
> ...


I would just make some and then give a little bit to see how much he'll eat. You don't want him to over eat because he loves the taste. I'd make like a cup of rice and a chicken breast and just give half and see how he does. Adding a little bit of water is good too. Since he has diarrhea you don't want him getting dehydrated. 

Yogurt is good, cottage cheese is good and *canned *pumpkin is also good for treating diarrhea.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Should I not give him food for a day first and then start with the chicken and rice afterwards?

OR can I start with the chicken and rice right away?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel like you're trying to get rid of the symptoms without knowing what's the cause. Last time you came here without going to the vet and you're back again and you still have not gone to the vet or changed his food.

You have a small dog and lasting diarrhea can be dangerous especially since it's recurring.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> Should I not give him food for a day first and then start with the chicken and rice afterwards?
> 
> OR can I start with the chicken and rice right away?


You should never withhold food from your dog. If anything put a little of his kibble in with the mix, but I wouldn't keep him on the chicken mix for more than a day or two. 


AkiraleShiba said:


> I feel like you're trying to get rid of the symptoms without knowing what's the cause. Last time you came here without going to the vet and you're back again and you still have not gone to the vet or changed his food.
> 
> You have a small dog and lasting diarrhea can be dangerous especially since it's recurring.


I don't know that I've seen the other threads, but you should go to a vet because lasting diarrhea is not only dangerous as Akiraleshiba mentioned, but there is an underlying problem whether it's the food or a bigger problem.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

SHAKESPEARE said:


> Should I not give him food for a day first and then start with the chicken and rice afterwards?
> 
> OR can I start with the chicken and rice right away?


You may want to check with your vet first on this, because he knows your dog better than I, but this is what my vet always tells me to do - withhold food for one day, then chicken and rice the next day, gradually mixing back in regular dog food. As someone else said, it's time to go to a high quality adult food...


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

The reason for the one day no food thing is so the system has time to finish dealing with it's problem before being forced to take on another task while trying to deal with the underlying problem. Basically it helps to reset the digestive system. Only feed a little bit for such a small dog and a small spoon full of yogurt would be fine to mix in.

If this has been a constant problem I would ask your vet first to be on the safe side. If he does need antiobiotics then changing the food and reseting his digestive system won't do anything.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dogsareme said:


> The reason for the one day no food thing is so the system has time to finish dealing with it's problem before being forced to take on another task while trying to deal with the underlying problem. Basically it helps to reset the digestive system. Only feed a little bit for such a small dog and a small spoon full of yogurt would be fine to mix in.
> 
> If this has been a constant problem I would ask your vet first to be on the safe side. If he does need antiobiotics then changing the food and reseting his digestive system won't do anything.



This is true...you should take your baby to the vet. He could have colitis or a parasite...


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

On the earlier thread several people told you to take the dog to the vet along with a stool sample. If the diarrhea is caused by a bacteria, chicken and rice is not going to fix it. Also, my vet said to never give any OTC products to stop the diarrhea since that is the body's way of getting rid of disease-causing organisms.

I just went through this with Sue. He had bacterial gastritis and had to go on antibiotics for a week. Along with a bland diet for a few days.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

FIRST, take your dog to the vet. You need to know *why* your dog has repeated bouts of diarrhea. 

Pepcid AC isn't going to do anything for diarrhea (it will help an upset stomach where there's gagging and puking). Plain live-culture yogurt is a probiotic, so this will introduce good backteria into the intestinal tract, and will be helpful. Canned pumpkin (PLAIN pumpkin, NOT pumpkin pie filling) will help with diarrhea also. You can feed him a teaspoon or so mixed with his food, or on a spoon. Don't give him Peptol Bismol. 



> Should I not give him food for a day first and then start with the chicken and rice afterwards?


*NO! * You have a small breed dog, and you cannot withhold food for an entire day - *that would be life threatening to your little Pom*. 

As someone else pointed out, giving your dog *chicken and rice is not a cure*. It's a bland diet, which is easier for your dog to digest. You need to poach (or boil) *white chicken meat*, and add white rice. That's all. It's not nutritionally balanced; it's simply a means of supplying some nutrition while the dog is recovering. 

You said you're feeding "puppy chow," but not what brand. Is it Purina Puppy Chow? If so, this is a low quality food filled with all sorts of things that can cause digestive upset, but, that doesn't mean it's the cause. It could be worms, it could be something else.


----------

